# [eclipse] RCP Export funktioniert nicht



## Vatar (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo

Nachdem ich meine RCP exportiert habe, lässt sich die Anwendung nicht starten. Der log gibt aus dass er die Klassen nicht finden kann, also habe ich mir die generierten Jars mal genauer angeschaut und festgestellt dass die Klassen alle in einem Ordner *bin* liegen (nur dann findet der ClassLoader die Klassen). Die Klassen müssen aber direkt im Jar liegen. Dummerweise hat mein Plug-In Projekt automatisch den bin-Ordner als Ausgabeordner für die Klassen angelegt und jetzt weis ich nicht wie ich das Rückgängig machen kann. Ich finds auch unpraktisch dass Eclipse diesen automatisch anlegt obwohl es damit nicht funktioniert.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## Vatar (6. Juli 2007)

Bin ein klein wenig weiter gekommen

In der Datei *.classpath* des Plugin-Projektes steht folgendes

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<classpath>
	<classpathentry kind="src" path="src"/>
	<classpathentry kind="con" path="org.eclipse.jdt.launching.JRE_CONTAINER"/>
	<classpathentry kind="con" path="org.eclipse.pde.core.requiredPlugins"/>
	<classpathentry kind="output" path="bin"/>
</classpath>
```
Ändere ich jetzt den Output-Pfad auf "" so verschwinden mein gesammter Projektinhalt im Nirvana (zum Glück alles über SVN gesichert). Als nächstes habe ich noch "/" probiert wo einfach gar nichts passiert, eigentlich müsste ja meine Paketstruktur zumindest im Windows-Explorer auftauchen (tut sie aber nicht).

EDIT: die build.properties hatte ich natürlich auch angepasst 
	
	
	



```
source.. = src/
output.. = /
```


----------

